# "No Sync" error message on computer monitor



## rrfayette (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi, I'm new and hope someone can help solve this problem. I thought this was the appropriate section to post.

When I start up another desktop PC (not this one), I get a "No Sync" message on the display screen. The computer is running, just the screen is not displaying anything. I searched google but couldn't really find out the caused of the problem...


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Welcome 

Have you checked something simple like the connector from the monitor to the computer? Is there any history to this? Like any changes made to the system before this happended?


----------



## rrfayette (Dec 23, 2006)

The connector from the monitor to the computer is connected. No history; that computer has not been used recently.

What do you think is wrong with it? If it's the system, then which component would be the cause? The graphics card? Thats in. It's plug into the "Accelerated Graphics Port." I'm pretty sure it's the AGP based on Wikipedia's picture.

The cable coming from the monitor is connected to a port, looks like a "Parallel Port," based on Wikipedia. The "Parallel Port" is part of the graphics card.

I think it's simple problem, but I'm not sure.


----------



## idowindows (Oct 11, 2006)

Perhaps reseating your card is all your pc needs...


----------



## rrfayette (Dec 23, 2006)

Well, maybe not _that_ simple.


----------

